# liver abscess drainage



## Shirleybala (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,
For liver abscess drainage drainage(percutaneous)can i use 47011, 75989
in 47011 hepatotomy is mentioned but in report hepatotomy is not mentioned

      The patient was placed in the supine  position and the right upper
      quadrant  was prepped and draped in usual sterile fashion.   Using
      ultrasound guidance, an 18 gauge needle was advanced into the
      right liver posterior abscess via an anterolateral approach. A
      permanent sonographic recording was created for the patient
      record.
      After a series of exchanges over a stiff guide wire and under
      fluoroscopic guidance, a 10 French APD catheter was placed within
      the liver abscess and attached to a drainage bag. The catheter was
      left to gravity drainage.  A sterile dressing was applied.  The
      patient tolerated the procedure well and left the department in
      stable condition.

      Fluoroscopy time was approximately 0.9 minutes.  No intravascular
      contrast was administered.

      Impression:
      Successful placement of a 10 French all purpose drainage catheter
      in a large right liver abscess. Approximately 150 cc's of pus were
      aspirated


----------



## MLS2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've questioned the "hepatotomy" part of this code description too.  But every book I have lists 47011/75989 for a "drainage of liver lesion (cyst/abscess percutaneous)"  (this description is per the Interventional Radiology Coding Users' Guide for 2008)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shirleybala (Sep 12, 2008)

Thankyou


----------



## ciphermed (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree with the coding of 47011 and 75989 based on the information provided.


----------

